

Objective-Curry - mpweiher
http://www.sicpers.info/2015/02/objective-curry/

======
mpweiher
"ARC works wonders when you try to write Java in Objective-C, [..]. It isn’t
so helpful when you try to write Objective-C in Objective-C."

Gold!

